# Codemasters grid 2.



## Luke_Coupe (May 17, 2013)

So 9 months on & the wait is finally over!

Grid 2 is released tomorrow & it's a bonus I finish at 12 on Fridays!

Straight to tesco after work tomorrow to get grid 2, just hope they have the brands hatch edition. 

Anyone else grabbing this?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

The game looks really cool and I like what codemasters are doing with racenet and the apps for mobile and tablet. For me though its all about how it feels so I think I'll wait for a bit and then get it after some of the reviews. I play GT5 loads and race in an online league so this for me is the bench mark driving game on the PS3.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

No no, you need to play Toca Racing... That was the muts nuts


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I was really looking forward to it but several preview version reviews put me off, and it has no interior camera view. Gutted


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

I was going to buy Grid on saturday but after seeing all the reviews and general complaints I think I'll leave it alone.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Dan said:


> I was going to buy Grid on saturday but after seeing all the reviews and general complaints I think I'll leave it alone.


I'm in no rush to get this especially with GT6 around the corner. The driving physics look all wrong to be which is where GT5 excels. Out of interest what are the main problems and complaints about grid 2?


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> I'm in no rush to get this especially with GT6 around the corner. The driving physics look all wrong to be which is where GT5 excels. Out of interest what are the main problems and complaints about grid 2?


From what Ive read and been told from friends is that taking the normal racing line isnt the fastest way around track as the AI can somehow drift and powerslide round corners quicker than taking the racing line.

Also the handling is supposed to be really bad like mentioned above as powersliding and drifting around the corners happens all too often.

When having minor contact with the AI you apparently go off track almost all the time and somehow the AI gets back on track ahead of you, almost as if they have spawned there.

Looking on the Codemasters website it appears they are looking at patches for some of the glitches but doesnt mention anything about recifying the handling issues.

The first Grid was a great game and the Demo was the main reason I bought it, yet this year no demo was released and other things they have promised such as touring cars arent in the game either. This is just what Ive read and been told, however from a game that was so good and with their development of the F1 games also you'd think this would be a great game or the one to beat but apparently not.

I think I will try it by renting from somewhere but the general consensus was that its a big dissapointment.

I might rent it out for a week and see.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

All the Codemaster racing games all seem to have serious glitches, especially in PC format. 

I don't agree GT5 excels in driving physics either. It's fun, but not very realistic.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Kerr said:


> All the Codemaster racing games all seem to have serious glitches, especially in PC format.
> 
> I don't agree GT5 excels in driving physics either. It's fun, but not very realistic.


Yeah F1 has had its fair few glitches especially in the last installment. Still a very good game though.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Kerr said:


> All the Codemaster racing games all seem to have serious glitches, especially in PC format.
> 
> I don't agree GT5 excels in driving physics either. It's fun, but not very realistic.


There aren't many games that represent true driving physics even the like of true sims like iracing have their issues. In terms of games available on the consoles I still think GT5 is the best by far but that's my opinion. For me I'm not bothered by flash graphics its all about the driving experience. A lot of people think GT5 is difficult to control and it is because its more realistic. You can't go at 90 mph into a corner and expect to go around it or powerslide around it. Likewise you cannot give it full throttle out of a corner in a powerful race car and not expect it to light up the rears and spin you round.

I worry that Codemasters are spreading themselves too thin with all the games they develop like the DIRT series, F1 every year and now Grid. I liked the first game all be it a bit archade for me and also the early BTCC and driver games but I feel they have lost their way recently.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Pole position! thats all you need


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

got this game free on pc the other day, not stopped playing it since however do agree with what people have said about issues and driving,

back end spins out way to much on most cars - even fwd, 
handling between the different cars is strange, 
and the computer controlled cars always have 1 up on me when making contact 

then again, i'm probably just really bad it :newbie:


----------

